# OpenGL 4.0



## Chuck300 (11. März 2010)

Heute ist der neue OpenGL Standard in der Version 4.0 erschienen!
Der neue Standard unterstützt größtenteils die gleichen Features wie DX11, aber das auch auf XP!!!, Mac OS!!! und Linux!!!, sobald die ersten Treiber verfügbar sind. Ich hoffe das bald mehr Spieleentwickler auf OpenGL umsteigen werden. Mein XP läuft flüssig und schnell und ich brauch kein Windows 7 oder gar Vista. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich im Besitz eines Win7 bin, komme ich dennoch mit XP besser aus. Hier noch mal die offizielle Pressemitteilung der Khronos Group:
Khronos Press Releases - Khronos Unleashes Cutting-Edge, Cross-Platform Graphics Acceleration with OpenGL 4.0


----------



## ogakul93 (11. März 2010)

Müssen wir jetzt auf die OpenGL 4.0 Grakas warten


----------



## Chuck300 (11. März 2010)

Nein das Featureset der DX11er wird ja unterstützt, is halt nur noch nicht in den Treibern implementiert.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. März 2010)

Dass die Spielentwickler zu Massen darauf umsteigen kannst du sowasvon vergessen. Open GL ist bei Spielen doch so gut wie unbeachtet. Wenn du bessere Grafik willst auf DX11 umsteigen, oder drauf verzichten. Sry, aber so ist die realität.


----------



## Dude-01 (11. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dass die Spielentwickler zu Massen darauf umsteigen kannst du sowasvon vergessen. Open GL ist bei Spielen doch so gut wie unbeachtet. Wenn du bessere Grafik willst auf DX11 umsteigen, oder drauf verzichten. Sry, aber so ist die realität.


Glaub mir, es werden genug Spieleentwickler umsteigen....
HLP | News | Steam Games: Entwickler lieben Valves Mac-Vorstoß


----------



## feivel (11. März 2010)

früher hätt ich das auch behauptet..mittlerweile glaub ich da nicht mehr so dran


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. März 2010)

Es wäre schön aber es ist wie wir an sich alle wissen eher eine Wunsch denken.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. März 2010)

Können Konsolen eigentlich OpenGL?


----------



## feivel (11. März 2010)

open gl ist in der theorie plattformunabhängig

und öfter glaub ich auch schon auf konsolen umgesetzt worden..wie das aktuell so ist..keinen schimmer


----------



## Explosiv (11. März 2010)

Schön, aber was bringt uns jetzt OpenGL4.0 ? 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (11. März 2010)

Nen Keks.
OpenGL ist für Spiele in der Regel nichts mehr, war zwar früher anders, aber dann kam DX und den Rest kennen wir ja. Daran wird sich auch in der neuen Version nichts ändern denke ich.


----------



## Hugo78 (11. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Schön, aber was bringt uns jetzt OpenGL4.0 ?



Erstmal nix.
Wie alle offenen Standards braucht auch OpenGL einfach eine treibende Kraft dahinter.
Dann könnte es auch mit D3D mithalten und nicht nur der Windoof PC wäre als Spieleplattform attraktiv, 
wenn wieder mehr Firmen auf OpenGL setzen würden, sondern dann auch ein Linux PC oder Mac.
Aber scheinbar hat selbst Apple keine Interesse daran, hier Geld und Entwickler abzustellen. 
Also wird daraus nix.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (11. März 2010)

Wer kennt denn eine mehr oder minder aktuelles Game das auf OpenGL basiert...mir fallen nur alte Games ein! 

Alle von vor der jahrtausendwende...auch wenn se Gut sind...
# Die Erdbeben Reihe - id 
# Daikatana  - Eidos
# SiN - Activision
# Half Life - Sierra 
# Anachronox - Ion Storm
# sogar Der Duke wurde mit OpenGL angekündig: Duke Nukem Forever - GT Interactive 

Aber ein halbwegs aktuelles Spiel, das sich auch lohnt??? Vieleicht weiß ja einer von Euch eins.... 

Außerdem bedeutet es nur mehr Arbeit für die Publischer und läßt die Preise steigen. Zumal die Spiele auch auf die Konsolen Plattformen gebracht werden.

3Dfx / Glide...war Spitze und seiner Zeit vorraus...was ist heute damit???...und das liegt nicht daran, das der Laden durch Misswirtschaft  pleite ging...

OK für MAC und Linux ist das ne gute Nachricht...aber für n PC...das man jetzt OpenGL mit DX11 Effekten laufen lassen kann...


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (11. März 2010)

Also an "neuen" Spielen fallen mir jetzt nur Alone In The Dark 4,Doom3,Quake IV und UT 3 (?) ein 

Und jetzt kommen ja noch alle Source Spiele dazu + Portal 2 was ja zeitgleich für Mac und Windows raukommt.


----------



## Hugo78 (11. März 2010)

ET:Quake Wars.
Für die Linuxfanatiker aus meinem Freundeskreis war und ist das immernoch der MP Shooter. 

Bei PhysX wird ja immer dick auf die Tränendrüste gedrückt, weil NV ja so pöse ist und das nicht verschenkt.
Aber wenns um OpenGL und OpenAL geht, kommen die Leute ins Grübeln, _"boah eh, wat solln wir damit?! .. wir haben doch Windoof und DX11"_ ... echt arm manchmal... 

... naja, soll mir egal sein.


----------



## Nasenbaer (11. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Schön, aber was bringt uns jetzt OpenGL4.0 ?
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


Ungefähr das was DX11 von den Features her bringt. Z.B. die Hardware-Tesselation. Und damit lässt sich das Feature dann auch auf Nicht-Windows Systemen nutzen, weil DX11 nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Aber es war klar, dass das irgendwann kommen würde nur so schnell hätte sicher kaum jemand damit gerechnet.

Aber natürlich müssen das auch Programme nutzen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Können Konsolen eigentlich OpenGL?



Ich glaube, zumindest Wii und PS3 haben kein OpenGL und selbstverständlich auch kein DX. Die werden sicherlich irgendwas eigenes haben. Bei der XBox360 kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass sie mit einer Art DX-Abkömmling arbeitet.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. März 2010)

Ich dachte Konsolen arbeiten mit DX9?


----------



## Argead (11. März 2010)

Ich finds toll, es wär doch schon wenn man als Spieler nicht an Windows gebunden wäre sondern ebenso gut mit nem anderen OS zocken könnte, danke DX geht das ja leider nicht.

Ich hoffe mal das der Standard gut genug ist, dass sich Spieleentwickler für Open GL entscheiden.

Ich fände es ja super, wenn Microsoft DX einstellen und stattdessen aktiv an Open GL mitentwickeln würden, aber das is ja wohl eher Wunschdenken


----------



## mixxed_up (11. März 2010)

Nö werden sie nicht. Weder das eine noch das andere. Hoffnungen dazu sind zu begraben, DX wird Sieger bleiben. Übelstes Sorry dass ich das so sage, aber leider ists so.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (11. März 2010)

Doom 3 ? Wikipedia


BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Also an "neuen" Spielen fallen mir jetzt nur Alone In The Dark 4,Doom3,Quake IV und UT 3 (?) ein
> 
> Und jetzt kommen ja noch alle Source Spiele dazu + Portal 2 was ja zeitgleich für Mac und Windows raukommt.



Laut eigener Aussage von John  Carmack enthält die Source Engine nur noch Codefragmente der Quake-Engine. Somit sit die Source Engine als Eigenständig zu betrachten. 

Auch Left 4 Dead 1 / 2 benutzen die Source Engine

Die Unreal 3 Engine ist eine Eigenentwicklung von Epic.

Die Firma id Software hat die Doom 3 Engine als vollständige Neuentwicklung unter Mitwirkung von John Carmack erstellt.
Mit der Doom 3 Engine hielt zum ersten mal die Licht- und Schatteneffekte von Per-Pixel-Lighting in Echtzeit die Spielewelt einzug.

Quake IV benutzt die Doom 3 Engine.


----------



## littleDave (11. März 2010)

OpenGL wird bei vielen Sachen bereits aktiv benutzt, nur meistens sieht man das halt nicht .

PS3: Eine Library, die auf OpenGL aufbaut
Wii: Ebenfalls eine auf OpenGL aufgebaute Library
iPhone: OpenGL ES (Embedded)
Sogar manche WinMobile-Dinger lassen DX über OpenGL laufen 
Mac: das komplette Interface von MacOS X benutzt OpenGL

Einzige mir wirklich bekannte Ausnahme: XBox

Von der Performance her ist es an sich wurscht, ob man DirectX oder OpenGL benutzt, da ja im Enddefekt die gleiche Grafikkarte benutzt wird. OpenGL ist an sich sogar ein ganz klein wenig ( ~0.001 ms  ) schneller als DirectX, da OpenGL direkt mit dem Treiber redet und nicht wie bei DirectX über die COM-Schnittstelle von Windows mit dem Treiber redet.

Wenn man sich Spiele anschaut, die beide APIs unterstützten, dann ist meistens die DX-Schnittstelle schneller, da diese mehr optimiert wird und die OpenGL-Schnittstelle nur "mitgeschleift" wird.

Von der Programmierung her ist OpenGL sogar um einiges einfacher als DirectX, da die API sehr schlank ist. Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil von OpenGL ist: es steht keine gigantische Software-Firma wie MS dahinter, sondern mehrere Unternehmen, die zusammen die API aktuell halten. Somit dauert es bei OpenGL immer etwas länger, bis alle aktuellen Features mit dabei sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2010)

Es gibt Spiele, die zwar 'nen OGL Pfad haben, der aber unter Windows deaktiviert ist, eben weils keinen Sinn mehr macht.

Ebenso heulen sich die Entwickler über OGL aus, weil es dort kein Testverfahren gibt, das mit dem WHQL vergleichbar ist.
Hier hat man streng genommen mit jedem Treiber eine eigene Plattform.

Kurz: Open GL ist einfach Moppelkotze, das tut sich kein Entwickler, der bei Verstand ist, freiwillig an.
Und mit der Plattformunabhängigkeit ists auch nicht so weit her, da kann man dann auch gleich ein MultiAPI Spiel schreiben, was man eh muss, wenn man D3D9 und 10 unterstützen möchte.

Ich sehe OGL eigentlich nur noch außerhalb der Windows Welt und auch hier gehe ich eher davon aus, das man Windows nutzt, wenn man 3DBeschleunigung braucht, eben weil D3D so viel besser als OGL ist!

Hier braucht man sich eben nicht mehr um die Treiber sorgen, wenn etwas nicht läuft, kann man recht sicher sein, das man selbst Mist gebaut hat und das Problem selbst fixen - man ist hier nicht auf 3. angewiesen.

Und Man weiß, wie welche Funktion ausgeführt werden muss bzw wie das Ergebnis ausschaut - unter OGL weiß man das nicht.

Wenn ihr mal etwas sucht, werdet ihr einige Beiträge von einigen Programmieren von Professionellen CAD Anwendungen finden, dann seht ihr mal, wie übel OGL wirklich ist!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich dachte Konsolen arbeiten mit DX9?



Die Hardware ist auf DX9 ausgelegt ja, aber die Software ist dennoch exklusiv für Windows vorbehalten. DX ist letzten Endes auch nur irgendeine Schnittstelle, man muss sie nicht zwangsläufig verwenden. Man kann Shader auch anders ansprechen. Technisch gesehen könnte jeder Spieleentwickler sein komplett eigenes Süppchen kochen, sofern die Treiber mitspielen würden. ^^


----------



## d00mfreak (11. März 2010)

Dude-01 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, es werden genug Spieleentwickler umsteigen....
> HLP | News | Steam Games: Entwickler lieben Valves Mac-Vorstoß



WoW. Weil 3 oder 4 Entwickler gesagt haben, sie würden Portierungen "ausloten" bzw. es toll finden? Ich hab da so meine Zweifel, dass ausgerechnet Steam für ne Protierungswelle für den Mac sorgen wird. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Entwickler (und noch wichtiger: die Publisher) zuvor keine Möglichkeit gehabt hätten.



Argead schrieb:


> Ich finds toll, es wär doch schon wenn man als Spieler nicht an Windows gebunden wäre sondern ebenso gut mit nem anderen OS zocken könnte, danke DX geht das ja leider nicht.



Mit Wine funktioniert das sehr wohl, sogar nicht mal schlecht. Zumindest hatte ich mit den Spielen, die ich spielen wollte, keine Probleme unter Linux und Wine.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. März 2010)

Die News hört sich gut an. Es wäre schön, wenn viele Spiele auf OpenGL setzen würden.
Nur schade, dass man sich so sehr auf DirectX fixiert. Ich finde Microsofts Taktik, Nutzer über exklusive Features wie neue DirectX-Versionen zum Kauf eines neuen Windows, das sie nicht benötigen, zu zwingen, unfair.


----------



## iGreggy (11. März 2010)

Sicher, ich finde es auch nicht gerade toll, aber das ist Marktwirtschaft. MS ist ein Konzern, und der will (mit deinem Geld) verdienen. Objektiv betrachtet ist es erst einmal eine schöne News. Vielleicht gelingt es wirklich mal auf einen Nenner zu kommen, aber da heißt es erst einmal abwarten.


----------



## Argead (11. März 2010)

Naja Wine geht wirklich mehr schlecht als recht, bei mir war das irgendwie immer sehr buggy und sobald man ein forderndes Spiel spielt hat man mit Wine (emulator) natürlich auch einen gewissen nachteil gegenüber einer nativen ausführen.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (11. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> ...



Ich stehe gerade voll auf dem Schlauch was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (11. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die News hört sich gut an. Es wäre schön, wenn viele Spiele auf OpenGL setzen würden.
> Nur schade, dass man sich so sehr auf DirectX fixiert. Ich finde Microsofts Taktik, Nutzer über exklusive Features wie neue DirectX-Versionen zum Kauf eines neuen Windows, das sie nicht benötigen, zu zwingen, unfair.



Das MicroSoft DX11 auch abwärtskompatibel für Win XP programmieren hätte sollen, dem Stimme ich zu.

Auch finde ich den Einsatz von OpenGL für Linux und Mac gut...selbst wenn ich keines von beiden nutze.

Es gibt auch Treiberprojekte wie: DX11 für Win XP, doch wie es um die Perfomance und den fehlerfreien Betrieb damit steht, weiß ich nicht.
Doch zeigt dies, daß es für MS sehr wohl möglich wäre...

@ BiOhAzArD87 ganz einfach, die von Dir aufgezählten Spiele haben nichts mit der OpenGL Engine zu tun...
                          - Bleibt die Frage welche aktuellen Spiele auf einer reinen OpenGL Engine laufen...


----------



## Nasenbaer (11. März 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gibt Spiele, die zwar 'nen OGL Pfad haben, der aber unter Windows deaktiviert ist, eben weils keinen Sinn mehr macht.
> 
> Ebenso heulen sich die Entwickler über OGL aus, weil es dort kein Testverfahren gibt, das mit dem WHQL vergleichbar ist.
> Hier hat man streng genommen mit jedem Treiber eine eigene Plattform.
> ...


Das hört sich im Phoronix-Forum ganz anders an. Man geht aufgrund der steigenden Marktmacht von Apple davon aus, dass Plattformunabhängigkeit wieder wichtiger wird - siehe Valves Ansatz mit der Source-engine Portierung auf OGL. In den USA gibts halts wirklich Leute die sich so ne komischen Macs kaufen und auch in Europa werdens immer mehr. Wenn sie weiterhin so am Ball bleiben, dann könnte es vielleicht doch noch was werden.
Ich habe zwar D3D noch nie richtig genutzt aber seit OpenGL 3 ist es eigentlich sehr einfach damit zu hantieren. Das mit der Zertifizierung der Treiber wäre aber womöglich echt mal sinnvoll - wobei mittlerweile zwischen Windows und Linux OGL-Treibern kein allzugroßer Unterschied mehr besteht. Da werden wohl große Teile wiederverwendet.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (11. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> @ BiOhAzArD87 ganz einfach, die von Dir aufgezählten Spiele haben nichts mit der OpenGL Engine zu tun...
> - Bleibt die Frage welche aktuellen Spiele auf einer reinen OpenGL Engine laufen...



Aso  

Also ist ein Spiel mit einer Open GL Schnittstelle was anderes als ein Spiel
mit reiner Open GL Engine ?


----------



## Freakless08 (11. März 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Also an "neuen" Spielen fallen mir jetzt nur Alone In The Dark 4,Doom3,Quake IV und UT 3 (?) ein
> 
> Und jetzt kommen ja noch alle Source Spiele dazu + Portal 2 was ja zeitgleich für Mac und Windows raukommt.


Nicht nur das. Alle MAC Portierungen benutzen OpenGL.

StarCraft 2, WarCraft 3, Call of Duty 4, Die Siedler 7 und eben alles was es auch für den MAC gibt



littleDave schrieb:


> OpenGL wird bei vielen Sachen bereits aktiv benutzt, nur meistens sieht man das halt nicht .
> 
> PS3: Eine Library, die auf OpenGL aufbaut
> Wii: Ebenfalls eine auf OpenGL aufgebaute Library
> ...





ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> @ BiOhAzArD87 ganz einfach, die von Dir aufgezählten Spiele haben nichts mit der OpenGL Engine zu tun...


OpenGL ist keine Engine sondern eine Grafikschnittstelle und wenn sie OpenGL unterstützen laufen sie auch unter OpenGL - was denn sonst? Verwendet etwa Windows den Linuxkernel wenn OpenOffice gestartet wird ?


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (11. März 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Alle MAC Portierungen benutzen OpenGL.
> 
> StarCraft 2, WarCraft 3, Call of Duty 4, Die Siedler 7 und eben alles was es auch für den MAC gibt...



Call of Duty 4: MW für Mac is ja Schweine Teuer...fast doppelt soviel wie die PC Version...


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (11. März 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> OpenGL ist keine Engine sondern eine Grafikschnittstelle und wenn sie OpenGL unterstützen laufen sie auch unter OpenGL - was denn sonst? Verwendet etwa Windows den Linuxkernel wenn OpenOffice gestartet wird ?



So hätten wir das geklärt hatte schon gedacht ich bin doof  
Hatte nämlich noch nie was von ner OpenGL Engine bei Spielen gehört.

Naja dann kann man ja ein paar Spiele nennen die OpenGL benutzen wie 
z.B Alone In The Dark 4,Doom3,Quake IV und UT 3 
Bioshock, Tomb Raider Anniversary......


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (12. März 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> So hätten wir das geklärt hatte schon gedacht ich bin doof
> Hatte nämlich noch nie was von ner OpenGL Engine bei Spielen gehört.
> 
> Naja dann kann man ja ein paar Spiele nennen die OpenGL benutzen wie
> ...



Hab mich nun extra nochmal informiert...und gebe Dir recht.
Ich habe ja auch nichts gegen OpenGL...besonders wegen der Plattformvielfalt.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> ...Verwendet etwa Windows den Linuxkernel wenn OpenOffice gestartet wird ?



Doch Dein Vergleich hinkt...

OpenOffice Win Version

OpenOffice Linux Version

Evtl meinst Du die kommerzielle Version StarOffice...und selbst die gibt es nur in bestimmten Betriebssystem Verionen.


----------



## Balder (12. März 2010)

Ich würde mir auch mehr Entwickler wünschen die auf OpenGL setzen.
Allerdings wurde sich zu viel Zeit gelassen mit OpenGL 4.0 und ichweiß nicht ob sie nun endlich den Schritt gegangen sind und OpenGL von Altlasten entrümpelthaben?


----------



## xdevilx (12. März 2010)

im prinzib nur  die grafikdetails von DX 11 für Win XP

wobei ich das aber schwachsinnig finde, langsam ist XP nämlich Technisch überholt.  da ist man besser beraten auf Win7 umzusteigen


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. März 2010)

Balder schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch mehr Entwickler wünschen die auf OpenGL setzen.
> Allerdings wurde sich zu viel Zeit gelassen mit OpenGL 4.0 und ichweiß nicht ob sie nun endlich den Schritt gegangen sind und OpenGL von Altlasten entrümpelthaben?


1. OpenGL 4.0 kam unerwartet schnell.
2. OpenGL bietet seit 3.0 einen "Forward Compatible" Context an. Das heißt alle als veraltet markierten Funktionen (also all das was man in den meisten OpenGL Tutorials noch findet mit glBegin()/glEnd() usw.) kann nicht mehr verwendet werden bzw. bleibt in dem Fall ohne Wirkung. Seit 3.2 gibt es dafür das Core Profile für die neuen Funktionalitäten und das Comaptibility Profile für die alten Funktionen.


----------



## Tremendous (12. März 2010)

Mein gutes altes CS 1.6 läuft noch auf OpenGL


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. März 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> So hätten wir das geklärt hatte schon gedacht ich bin doof
> Hatte nämlich noch nie was von ner OpenGL Engine bei Spielen gehört.
> 
> Naja dann kann man ja ein paar Spiele nennen die OpenGL benutzen wie
> ...


UT3, Bioshock (nutzt UT3 Engine) nutzen mit Sicherheit Direct3D. Woher hast du die Info Tomb Raider - Anniversary würde OpenGL nutzen?


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

Dude-01 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, es werden genug Spieleentwickler umsteigen....
> HLP | News | Steam Games: Entwickler lieben Valves Mac-Vorstoß


Nein werden sie nicht.
Open GL gibt es länger als Direct X. Open GL war immer die "modernere" Version der beiden, es gab unter Open GL eigentlich immer mehr und bessere Features (und mehr Freiheiten) als in Direct X. Und dennoch gingen alle Entwickler zu DX. Und das wird OGL4 nicht aufhalten



ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Wer kennt denn eine mehr oder minder  aktuelles Game das auf OpenGL basiert...mir fallen nur alte Games ein!
> 
> Alle von vor der jahrtausendwende...auch wenn se Gut sind...
> # Die Erdbeben Reihe - id
> ...


Erstens: alle von dir genannten Spiele benutzen dieselbe Engine, nämlich  die von der Quake Reihe. Und klar war die in OGL.


ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> 3Dfx / Glide...war Spitze und seiner Zeit vorraus...was ist heute  damit???...und das liegt nicht daran, das der Laden durch Misswirtschaft   pleite ging...
> 
> OK für MAC und Linux ist das ne gute Nachricht...aber für n PC...das man  jetzt OpenGL mit DX11 Effekten laufen lassen kann...


Es ist erstens eher so, dass DX11 endlich open GL Effekte gelernt hat (Open GL unterstützt Tesselation schon seit irgendwann 2001) und zweitens bringt das WinXP und Konsolennutzern schon einiges 
Drittens: Was ist mit Glide? Was heißt der Satz "es liegt nicht daran, dass der Laden durch Misswirtschaft pleite ging..." 
DOCH GENAU DARAN LAG ES. OMG woran soll es denn sonst gelegen haben? Glide war proprietär und hing von 3dfx ab und als diese untergingen ging Glide mit unter



ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Das MicroSoft DX11 auch abwärtskompatibel  für Win XP programmieren hätte sollen, dem Stimme ich zu.
> 
> Auch finde ich den Einsatz von OpenGL für Linux und Mac gut...selbst  wenn ich keines von beiden nutze.
> 
> ...


Die von ihm aufgezählten Spiele nutzen doch fast alle OpenGL  (alle ID Spiele und deren Engines).
Und lesen kannst du wohl nicht besonders gut: das von dir verlinkte  Treiberpaket ist keines es steht eben dort, dass das fake ist...



xdevilx schrieb:


> im prinzib nur  die grafikdetails von DX 11 für  Win XP
> 
> wobei ich das aber schwachsinnig finde, langsam ist XP nämlich Technisch  überholt.  da ist man besser beraten auf Win7 umzusteigen


warum, was kann denn Win7 was WinXP nicht kann?
Außer dass WinXP zu viel mehr Programmen kompatibler ist...



Tremendous schrieb:


> Mein gutes altes CS 1.6 läuft noch auf OpenGL


jep. Läuft mit so ziemlich allem. Ist auf der Quake 1 Engine basierend und benutzt neben OGL auch DirectX und Glide als API


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. März 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Nein werden sie nicht.
> Open GL gibt es länger als Direct X. Open GL war immer die "modernere" Version der beiden, es gab unter Open GL eigentlich immer mehr und bessere Features (und mehr Freiheiten) als in Direct X. Und dennoch gingen alle Entwickler zu DX. Und das wird OGL4 nicht aufhalten


Was rauchst du eigentlich? Egal was, es ist zu stark für dich. Aber wenn du drauf bestehst dann nenne uns mal bitte einige Beispiele.



Rollora schrieb:


> Es ist erstens eher so, dass DX11 endlich open GL Effekte gelernt hat (*Open GL unterstützt Tesselation schon seit irgendwann 2001*) und zweitens bringt das WinXP und Konsolennutzern schon einiges


Und was hat das mit der aktuellen Tesselation-Variante mittels Shadern zu tun? BTW bezog sich die damalige CPU-berechnete Tesselation auf Freiformflächen, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Was rauchst du eigentlich? Egal was, es ist zu stark für dich. Aber wenn du drauf bestehst dann nenne uns mal bitte einige Beispiele.


was hast du für ein Problem? Welche meiner Aussagen soll falsch sein?
Open GL ist früher released 1992. Direct X kam 1995 raus und wirklich verbreitet war es erst mit der Version 7, also ENDE 1999. Davor gabs praktisch nur Open GL. Zu der Zeit konnte man in OpenGL schon Shader schreiben, lernte Direct X mal die einfache Geometrie kennen...
Rauch du lieber weniger... und nimm den Ton zurück




Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit der aktuellen Tesselation-Variante mittels Shadern zu tun? BTW bezog sich die damalige CPU-berechnete Tesselation auf Freiformflächen, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.


Erinnerst dich falsch, die Radeon 8500 konnte in Open GL über eine Tesselationseinheit "TruForm" schon Tesselation...


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. März 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> was hast du für ein Problem? Welche meiner Aussagen soll falsch sein?
> Open GL ist früher released 1992. Direct X kam 1995 raus und wirklich verbreitet war es erst mit der Version 7, also ENDE 1999. Davor gabs praktisch nur Open GL. Zu der Zeit konnte man in OpenGL schon Shader schreiben, lernte Direct X mal die einfache Geometrie kennen...
> Rauch du lieber weniger... und nimm den Ton zurück


Da ist aber jemand humorlos... 

Natürlich gab es OpenGL schon länger, das bestreitet ja auch niemand aber davon zu reden, dass OpenGL seither führend in der Technik war ist doch Blödsinn. In den Anfangsjahren natürlich schon aber spätestens seit DirectX 8 war das nicht mehr der Fall - also nichts mit "Open GL war immer die 'modernere' Version der beiden". Anfangs ja aber später nein. Aber wie gesagt, du darfst deine Aussagen gerne mit Beweisen untermauern.

Natürlich war es durch herstellespezifische Extensions unter Umständen möglich neue Features zeitiger zu integrieren als mit DirectX aber das wurde dann dadurch erkauft, dass die Konkurrenten die Extension nicht oder erst viel später unterstützten. Das führte dann dazu, dass, wenn man denn die neuestens Features will, man immer mehrere Renderingpfade brauchte um die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Grafikkarten auszunutzen. Bei DirectX setze man halt eine bestimmte Version vorraus und dann lief das im großen und ganzen auf GPUs mit dem entsprechenden Featureset.
AFAIR gabs sogar anfangs unterschiedliche Extension für die Vertex-/Pixelshader von nvidia und AMD. Bis dann ne EXT oder ARB Extension draus wurde, dauerte es einige Zeit.



Rollora schrieb:


> Erinnerst dich falsch, die Radeon 8500 konnte in Open GL über eine Tesselationseinheit "TruForm" schon Tesselation...


TruForm ist erstens ein herstellerabhängiges Feature gewesen und gabs deshalb nur als Extension, die IMO nur ein Hersteller, nämlich ATI selbst, unterstützte und zweitens gabs das auch für DirectX 8.
Außerdem wird diese Extension GL_ATI_pn_triangles schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mal mehr von ATI selbst unterstützt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

xdevilx schrieb:


> wobei ich das aber schwachsinnig finde, langsam ist XP nämlich Technisch überholt.  da ist man besser beraten auf Win7 umzusteigen


Ich finde Vista und 7 auch besser als XP. Aber trotzdem läuft XP auch heute noch zuverlässig und viele Menschen sind damit zufrieden. Warum sollte man die zum Umstieg zwingen?
Features wie DirectX 11 oder Blu-ray-Unterstützung könnte man sehr einfach auch für XP anbieten.


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Natürlich gab es OpenGL schon länger, das bestreitet ja auch niemand aber davon zu reden, dass OpenGL seither führend in der Technik war ist doch Blödsinn. In den Anfangsjahren natürlich schon aber spätestens seit DirectX 8 war das nicht mehr der Fall - also nichts mit "Open GL war immer die 'modernere' Version der beiden". Anfangs ja aber später nein. Aber wie gesagt, du darfst deine Aussagen gerne mit Beweisen untermauern.


Erzähl mir mal was DX8 kann/konnte, was OpenGL nicht schon konnte?




Nasenbaer schrieb:


> TruForm ist erstens ein herstellerabhängiges Feature gewesen und gabs deshalb nur als Extension, die IMO nur ein Hersteller, nämlich ATI selbst, unterstützte und zweitens gabs das auch für DirectX 8.
> Außerdem wird diese Extension GL_ATI_pn_triangles schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mal mehr von ATI selbst unterstützt.


klar, damals war es Proprietär... Und weiter? 
Heute ist es "die große Neuerung" in Sachen Direct X. Fast 10 Jahre später. Uhhh!



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich finde Vista und 7 auch besser als XP.  Aber trotzdem läuft XP auch heute noch zuverlässig und viele Menschen  sind damit zufrieden. Warum sollte man die zum Umstieg zwingen?
> Features wie DirectX 11 oder Blu-ray-Unterstützung könnte man sehr  einfach auch für XP anbieten.


Blue Rays kann ich auch unter XP abspielen. Jetzt schon. DX11 wird wohl  niemals integriert


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (12. März 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Erstens: alle von dir genannten Spiele benutzen dieselbe Engine, nämlich  die von der Quake Reihe. Und klar war die in OGL.



Das es verschiedene Engines sind kannst Du untern meinen Verlinkungen nachlesen...das diese auch OpenGL unterstützen, liegt an der freiwilligen Unterstützung der Publisher...



Rollora schrieb:


> Es ist erstens eher so, dass DX11 endlich open GL Effekte gelernt hat (Open GL unterstützt Tesselation schon seit irgendwann 2001)...


Dazu sollte man folgendes erwähnen: 1.) TruForm (Urform der Tessellation) wurde von ATI entwickelt und 2.) Unterstützte es damals OpenGL und DirectX 8. Zitat:

 [FONT=arial, helvetica]Frage: Wird TRUFORM bzw. die  N-Patches nur von DirectX 8 oder auch von OpenGL unterstützt? [/FONT]
 [FONT=arial, helvetica]Antwort: TRUFORM wird von beiden  Programmierschnittstellen unterstützt.[/FONT]



Rollora schrieb:


> Drittens: Was ist mit Glide? Was heißt der Satz "es liegt nicht daran, dass der Laden durch Misswirtschaft pleite ging..."
> DOCH GENAU DARAN LAG ES. OMG woran soll es denn sonst gelegen haben? Glide war proprietär und hing von 3dfx ab und als diese untergingen ging Glide mit unter



Wer bestreite das Glide proprietär war...Doch die letzten Glide Versionen brachten kaum Neuerungen und waren auf brachiale GPU Power ausgelegt...



Rollora schrieb:


> Die von ihm aufgezählten Spiele nutzen doch fast alle OpenGL  (alle ID Spiele und deren Engines).



Wenn Du dies Posting von mir richtig gelesen hättest, würde Dir auffallen, das ich diese als mir bekannte OpenGL Spiele aufzähle... 



Rollora schrieb:


> Und lesen kannst du wohl nicht besonders gut: das von dir verlinkte   Treiberpaket ist keines es steht eben dort, dass das fake ist...



Zeig mir bitte den Part in dem es als Fake bezeichnet wird...Ein Freund von mir spielt seit langen DX11 Spiele unter Win XP... 

Im Übrigen habe ich *BiOhAzArD87* seiner nenneung aktueller Spiele Recht gegeben...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Blue Rays kann ich auch unter XP abspielen.


Ich habe mal gelesen, dass XP den Blu-ray-Kopierschutz nicht unterstützt.
Klar kann man Blu-rays auch unter XP abspielen - mit illegalen Knacktools, die den Kopierschutz entfernen. Aber von diesen Programmen sollte man besser Abstand halten.


----------



## Lotipats (12. März 2010)

littleDave schrieb:


> Von der Performance her ist es an sich wurscht, ob man DirectX oder OpenGL benutzt, da ja im Enddefekt die gleiche Grafikkarte benutzt wird. OpenGL ist an sich sogar ein ganz klein wenig ( ~0.001 ms  ) schneller als DirectX, da OpenGL direkt mit dem Treiber redet und nicht wie bei DirectX über die COM-Schnittstelle von Windows mit dem Treiber redet.
> 
> Wenn man sich Spiele anschaut, die beide APIs unterstützten, dann ist meistens die DX-Schnittstelle schneller, da diese mehr optimiert wird und die OpenGL-Schnittstelle nur "mitgeschleift" wird.
> 
> Von der Programmierung her ist OpenGL sogar um einiges einfacher als DirectX, da die API sehr schlank ist. Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil von OpenGL ist: es steht keine gigantische Software-Firma wie MS dahinter, sondern mehrere Unternehmen, die zusammen die API aktuell halten. Somit dauert es bei OpenGL immer etwas länger, bis alle aktuellen Features mit dabei sind.



Hast du damit schon einmal gearbeitet?
Ich für meinen Teil habe schon reine OpenGL-Programme und reine DirectX-Programme geschreiben. Was mir dabei auffiel ist, dass die OpenGL-Versionen bei gleicher Anzeige bedeutend langsamer waren. Auch finde ich DirectX für die Entwicklung besser, schöner und einfacher. Das liegt u.a. daran, dass die Dokumentation von MS, meiner Meinung nach, bedeutend besser ist!
Auch bin ich für OOP, was ja der Hauptunterschied zwischen OpenGL und Direct3D ist, OpenGL ist eine Funktions und Datentypsammlung [wobei man sich die Funktionen aber selber vom Treiber holen muss, da die Linux und Windows-Versionen veraltet sind], während Direct3D eine Objektsammlung ist.



Rollora schrieb:


> Erzähl mir mal was DX8 kann/konnte, was OpenGL nicht schon konnte?


OpenGL unterstützte erst mit Version 2.0 offiziell Shader, die Version kam Mitte/Ende 2004 heraus.
Shader gab es in DirectX ab Version 8.1. Wann die Version heraus kam, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber die Version 9.0 kam Ende 2002 heraus. Damit waren Shader bei DirectX zuerst da. 
Als ich mich mit OpenGL näher beschäftigt hatte, habe ich auch mehrere Meinungen gefunden, dass OpenGL anfangs klar die Nase vorne hatte, dann aber von DirectX überholt wurde und OpenGL fortan nur noch hinterher hinkte. Als Khronos dann die Zügel in die Hand nahm versprachen sie Verbesserung, wollten Weltoffenheit und was kam dann? Lange Zeit nichts! Und nach noch längerer Zeit kam dann OpenGL 3.0, war wohl eine herbe Enttäuschung war und bei weitem nicht alles von dem erfühlt, was einst von Khronos Group versprochen war.

Nur am Rande: Zur ARB, also den Leuten, die den Kurs von OpenGL mitbestimmen, gehören Größen wie IBM, SUN, Intel, Dell u.a. Auch Microsoft war zumindest mal bei ihnen.


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

Lotipats schrieb:


> OpenGL unterstützte erst mit Version 2.0 offiziell Shader, die Version kam Mitte/Ende 2004 heraus.
> Shader gab es in DirectX ab Version 8.1. Wann die Version heraus kam, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber die Version 9.0 kam Ende 2002 heraus. Damit waren Shader bei DirectX zuerst da.
> Als ich mich mit OpenGL näher beschäftigt hatte, habe ich auch mehrere Meinungen gefunden, dass OpenGL anfangs klar die Nase vorne hatte, dann aber von DirectX überholt wurde und OpenGL fortan nur noch hinterher hinkte. Als Khronos dann die Zügel in die Hand nahm versprachen sie Verbesserung, wollten Weltoffenheit und was kam dann? Lange Zeit nichts! Und nach noch längerer Zeit kam dann OpenGL 3.0, war wohl eine herbe Enttäuschung war und bei weitem nicht alles von dem erfühlt, was einst von Khronos Group versprochen war.
> 
> Nur am Rande: Zur ARB, also den Leuten, die den Kurs von OpenGL mitbestimmen, gehören Größen wie IBM, SUN, Intel, Dell u.a. Auch Microsoft war zumindest mal bei ihnen.


jein, Shader konnte man schon vorher benutzen. HLSL Support lief glaub ich erst in Version 2 denke ich.

@ARB: John Carmack und Id Software waren auch mal dabei (wobei John Carmack immer extra angeführt wurde^^) oder sind es immer noch. Das sind eigentlich die für Spieler interessantesten Vertreter


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (12. März 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> UT3, Bioshock (nutzt UT3 Engine) nutzen mit Sicherheit Direct3D. Woher hast du die Info Tomb Raider - Anniversary würde OpenGL nutzen?



Weil es von Tomb Raider eine Mac Version gibt  und UT3 und Bioshock benutzt Direct3D aber auf Konsole (UT3) und Mac (Beide Spiele) wird OpenGL benutzt.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (12. März 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> jein, Shader konnte man schon vorher benutzen. HLSL Support lief glaub ich erst in Version 2 denke ich.
> 
> @ARB: John Carmack und Id Software waren auch mal dabei (wobei John Carmack immer extra angeführt wurde^^) oder sind es immer noch. Das sind eigentlich die für Spieler interessantesten Vertreter



HLSL ist kein OPP aber Bestandteil von DirectX...
*High Level Shading Languages*

Du meinst wahrscheinlich GLSL, dies wurde mit der OpenGL-Version 2.0 offiziell  eingeführt...konnte jedoch schon in OpenGL 1.4 als Extension enthalten sein.
*OpenGL Shading Language*


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> HLSL ist kein OPP aber Bestandteil von DirectX...
> *High Level Shading Languages*
> 
> Du meinst wahrscheinlich GLSL, dies wurde mit der OpenGL-Version 2.0 offiziell  eingeführt...konnte jedoch schon in OpenGL 1.4 als Extension enthalten sein.
> *OpenGL Shading Language*


oh ja, sorum wars. Thx


----------



## Freakless08 (12. März 2010)

Die Nvidia "Fermi" soll laut Hersteller OpenGL 4.0 unterstützen.
heise online - GDC: Khronos Group spezifiziert OpenGL 4.0


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Die Nvidia "Fermi" soll laut Hersteller OpenGL 4.0 unterstützen.
> heise online - GDC: Khronos Group spezifiziert OpenGL 4.0


Fermi kann auch Krebs heilen - nur muss er dazu mal rauskommen. Ist wie mit Chuck Norris


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. März 2010)

@Rollora

Wie du schon bemerkt hast gab es vieles halt nur als Extension für OpenGL. Das machte das Programmieren damit nicht unbedingt einfacher. Man musste jedes Feature einzeln prüfen. Sowas ist Fummelarbeit. Und dann dauerte es halt auch immer etwas bis eine Extension rauskam die dann von allen IHVs unterstützt wurde.
Also geht es weniger darum, dass nicht die gleichen Features möglich waren sondern, dass diese umständliche anzusprechen waren. BTW Hardware-Tesselation (nicht TruForm) ist auch heute noch nicht mit OpenGL möglich so wie sie DirectX 11.



Rollora schrieb:


> klar, damals war es Proprietär... Und weiter?
> Heute ist es "die große Neuerung" in Sachen Direct X. Fast 10 Jahre  später. Uhhh!


TruForm wird wie gesagt schon lange nicht mehr unterstützt. Nach der 8500er konnte die 9000er es nur noch in Software und ab der X1000er Serie war das Feature AFAIR schon wieder verschwunden. Es war einfach zu unflexibel.
Die Idee hinter der "neuen" Hardware-Tesselation ist zwar ähnlich hier ist die Sache wesentlich flexibler gestaltet. Somit sieh nicht alles mehr aus wie ein aufgeblasener Luftballon wie ihn TruForm bot. Außerdem war TruForm damals nur von einigen ATI-Karten supported und das neue ist herstellerunabhängig - ein gewaltiger Fortschritt.


Ein weiterer enormer Vorteil für Direct3D ist, dass DirectX nehmen dem 3D-Teil auch andere wichtige Bibliotheken bot - heute sind einiger nicht mehr wichtig (darunter DirectPlay, DirectInput) aber sie haben damals die Entwicklung vereinfacht. Warum? Weil sie sich ähnlich nutzen ließen wie Direct3D. Hätte man andere Bibliotheken genommen wäre vieles anders gewesen und man müsste sich komplett neu einarbeiten - eine eigene Lib zu schreiben wäre gar noch aufwendiger gewesen.


----------



## Lotipats (12. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Rollora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jein, Shader konnte man schon vorher benutzen. HLSL Support lief glaub ich erst in Version 2 denke ich.
> ...



Ja richtig, es gab "Extensions" für OpenGL (1.4 kam Mitte 2002), aber es war auch schon in DirectX 7 (1999/2000) möglich Shader zu benutzen. Mir ging es allerdings um die offizielle Unterstützung.
Und wenn du [Rollora] gerne GLSL mit HLSL vergleichen möchtest (da beide ähnlich sind): letztes kam Ende 2002 offiziell mit DirectX9.

Und ich muss Nasenbaer mit den Erweiterungen zustimmen. Diese sind unter Windows der Weg, die Funktionen zum Laufen zu bringen, da wie gesagt die in Windows vorliegende OpenGL-Version 1.1 nun einmal veraltet ist.
Und es gibt eine Funktion, um alle auf den PC vorhandenen Windowserweiterungen zu ermitteln. Doch diese Funktion ist selber eine Windowserweiterung, was heißt: Ich muss zuerst die Funktion verwenden, um herauszufinden, ob genau diese eben verwendete Funktion existiert und dann kann ich mir erst die Funktion holen und verwenden.  
Und falls du jetzt meinst, das kann nicht sein: genau auf diesen PC hier existiert diese Erweiterung nur in der Liste der Windowserweiterungen [es gibt noch eine für OpenGL selber, aber da ist die nicht drin  ]. 
So viel übrigens zur Plattformunabhängigkeit, ohne spezielle Windows-Funktionen würde das gar nicht unter Windows laufen/angezeigt werden, so würde es wohl auch unter Linux sein, dafür habe ich aber nie entwickelt. 
Ein Glück gibt es GLUT von 1998/2000. 

EDIT: Ich beziehe mich hier eher auf/ wende mich an Rollora. ikarus_can_fly habe ich nur der Daten wegen. Verwirrend, ich weiß.


----------



## Encore HD (12. März 2010)

Wäre schön wenn es aber auf dem iPhone 4G zum Einsatz kommen würde. Hab das 3GS und vlt. kann man der GPU da doch noch ein paar Features abringen, welche mit dem derzeitigen OpenGL noch nicht möglich waren.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (12. März 2010)

Lotipats schrieb:


> Ja richtig, es gab "Extensions" für OpenGL (1.4 kam Mitte 2002), aber es war auch schon in DirectX 7 (1999/2000) möglich Shader zu benutzen. Mir ging es allerdings um die offizielle Unterstützung.
> Und wenn du gerne GLSL mit HLSL vergleichen möchtest (da beide ähnlich sind): letztes kam Ende 2002 offiziell mit DirectX9.



Ich habe lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen wollen, das *Rollora* GLSL mit HLSL verwechselt hatte...mehr nicht...

Ich habe Sie nicht verglichen, habe keine DX-Version genannt oder bestritten, das in DX7 Shader verwendet wurden.

Bitte nichts hinen-interpretieren, was nicht drin steht...Danke...


----------



## Lotipats (12. März 2010)

@ikarus_can_fly:
Tut mir leid. Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf Rollora. Dass ich dich zitiert habe, hatte ich leider nicht beachtet. Ich habe oberes mal leicht verändert und mit Zusatz versehen.


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> @Rollora
> 
> Wie du schon bemerkt hast gab es vieles halt nur als Extension für OpenGL. Das machte das Programmieren damit nicht unbedingt einfacher. Man musste jedes Feature einzeln prüfen. Sowas ist Fummelarbeit. Und dann dauerte es halt auch immer etwas bis eine Extension rauskam die dann von allen IHVs unterstützt wurde.
> Also geht es weniger darum, dass nicht die gleichen Features möglich waren sondern, dass diese umständliche anzusprechen waren. BTW Hardware-Tesselation (nicht TruForm) ist auch heute noch nicht mit OpenGL möglich so wie sie DirectX 11.
> ...


Naja, dass es heute Flexibler ist stimmt natürlich. Aber dann auch wieder nicht. Die 9700er Generation zum Beispiel bot Displacement Mapping und Tesselation (wurde damals halt für die Werbung TruForm genannt, ist aber halt Tesselation) und das moderne Tesselation ist im Prinzip dasselbe (also Displacement Mapping mit Tesselation realisiert). Insofern wurde es nur geringfügig weiterentwickelt und dann halt als Vorraussetzung eingeführt.
Nvidia hatte glaub ich damals schon sowas ähnliches wie N-patches aber naja. Wie damals schon alle Entwickler meinten: zum reinen Polygonvervielfachen taugt es nichts, weil man das ja gleich bei den Figuren machen könnte. Deshalb kam Tesselation ja auch nie groß raus (außer jetzt, jetzt wirds groß beworben als DIE Neuerung).
Du hast recht, die X800 und X18/19xx Generation konnte es nicht, die HD Generation beherrscht schon das heutige Tesselation. Damals wurde es auch nicht mehr TruForm genannt, sondern eben Tesselation. Da dieser (R600RV670RV770 und RV870) Chip auf dem Xenos (Xbox) beruht, ist die heutige Interpretation von Tesselation also in der Form wie sie in DX11 kommt nicht 10 sondern nur 5 Jahre alt. Ok meinetwegen. Ein alter Hut ist es trotzdem ^^.


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. März 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ein alter Hut ist es trotzdem ^^.


... den es auch schon für DirectX gab. Also Feature-mäßig nehmen sich  beide nichts. Nur lässt sich DirectX leichter programmieren meinen einige (kann selber nur OpenGL).



Lotipats schrieb:


> Und es gibt eine Funktion, um alle auf den PC vorhandenen Windowserweiterungen zu ermitteln. Doch diese Funktion ist selber eine Windowserweiterung, was heißt: Ich muss zuerst die Funktion verwenden, um herauszufinden, ob genau diese eben verwendete Funktion existiert und dann kann ich mir erst die Funktion holen und verwenden.
> Und falls du jetzt meinst, das kann nicht sein: genau auf diesen PC hier existiert diese Erweiterung nur in der Liste der Windowserweiterungen [es gibt noch eine für OpenGL selber, aber da ist die nicht drin  ].
> So viel übrigens zur Plattformunabhängigkeit, ohne spezielle Windows-Funktionen würde das gar nicht unter Windows laufen/angezeigt werden, so würde es wohl auch unter Linux sein, dafür habe ich aber nie entwickelt.
> Ein Glück gibt es GLUT von 1998/2000.


Welche Extension meinst du denn? Achso die Linux-Varianten zu den WGL-Extensions fangen mit GLX an und ist quasi das gleiche.
Für die Nutzung von Extensions nutzt man aber besser ne Library wie GLew - damit hat man dann quasi keine Probleme mehr und man muss sich nicht erst die Functionpointer besorgen und damit den Code unnötig unübersichtlich machen.

GLUT ist allerdings total veraltet (also halt für OpenGL aus der Pre-3.0-Ära). Man kann ja IMO keinen 3.0 Context erstellen. Also entweder wieder per WGL-Extension anfordern (wglCreateContextAttribsARB()) oder die beta von SDL 1.3 nehmen (gibts im offiziellen OpenGL Wiki ein Beispiel zu).


----------



## Lotipats (12. März 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Welche Extension meinst du denn? Achso die Linux-Varianten zu den WGL-Extensions fangen mit GLX an und ist quasi das gleiche.
> Für die Nutzung von Extensions nutzt man aber besser ne Library wie GLew - damit hat man dann quasi keine Probleme mehr und man muss sich nicht erst die Functionpointer besorgen und damit den Code unnötig unübersichtlich machen.
> 
> GLUT ist allerdings total veraltet (also halt für OpenGL aus der Pre-3.0-Ära).



WGL_ARB_extensions_string ermoeglicht die Nutzung von wglGetExtensionsStringEXT bzw. wglGetExtensionsStringARB. Aber WGL_ARB_extensions_string steht halt nicht zwangsweise in der Liste von glGetString(GL_EXTENSIONS) sondern man muss eine der beiden oberen Funktionen verwenden, da es nun einmal eine Windowserweiterung ist. Zum Glück gibt es den Funktionspointer auch so. 

Ansonsten könnte GLEW das Extension-Leben wirklich verbessern, das werde ich mir mal merken. Danke.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich dachte Konsolen arbeiten mit DX9?


Die Grafikhardware ist in etwa auf dem technischen Stand der DX9c Karten. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht dass sie über diese Schnittstelle angesprochen wird.


Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar D3D noch nie richtig genutzt aber seit OpenGL 3 ist es eigentlich sehr einfach damit zu hantieren. Das mit der Zertifizierung der Treiber wäre aber womöglich echt mal sinnvoll - wobei mittlerweile zwischen Windows und Linux OGL-Treibern kein allzugroßer Unterschied mehr besteht. Da werden wohl große Teile wiederverwendet.


Was ich noch so an Entwicklerstimmen vom OGL 3 Release im Kopf habe klang da ganz anders. Zu aufgepumpt, zu uneinheitlich und zu schwerfällig sei es geworden hieß es damals. Ohne ein MS der mal sagt "das ist jetzt Standard und haltet ihr euch gefälligst dran" hat man einfach munter zig Implementierungsmöglichkeiten parallel erlaubt die jeweils nicht von jeder Hardware ideal unterstützt werden.



Rollora schrieb:


> Nein werden sie nicht.
> Open GL gibt es länger als Direct X. Open GL war immer die "modernere" Version der beiden, es gab unter Open GL eigentlich immer mehr und bessere Features (und mehr Freiheiten) als in Direct X. Und dennoch gingen alle Entwickler zu DX. Und das wird OGL4 nicht aufhalten


Zumindest seit DX10 ist das definitiv nicht mehr der Fall. Sicher kann man neue Features immer recht schnell über extensions nutzen. Herstellerübergreifende Implementierungen lassen dafür aber um so länger auf sich warten.

Vielleicht ist bei OGL 4 jetzt ja mal wieder eine eindeutigere Linie gelungen, dann würden sich vielleicht auch wieder mehr Entwickler darüber Gedanken machen Engines damit aus zu rüsten.


----------



## Zulu5@recode.me (12. März 2010)

Chuck300 schrieb:


> Mein XP läuft flüssig und schnell und ich brauch kein Windows 7 oder gar Vista.



Wow! 

Dann läuft dein XP ja mit 32bit nur, max. 2 GB Ram pro Anwendung, ohne DX11, ohne SSD Unterstützung, 25% langsameren Transpherraten mangels HD Caching, mit max. 300 Mbit statt 1 Gbit Netzwerkschrottprotokoll, mangelhafter Mulitcoreunterstützung und miesester Usebillity.

So jetzt stürz Dich auf usebillity! ...sonst müsstst womöglich noch zum anderen Stellung nehmen...


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. März 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich noch so an Entwicklerstimmen vom OGL 3 Release im Kopf habe klang da ganz anders. Zu aufgepumpt, zu uneinheitlich und zu schwerfällig sei es geworden hieß es damals. Ohne ein MS der mal sagt "das ist jetzt Standard und haltet ihr euch gefälligst dran" hat man einfach munter zig Implementierungsmöglichkeiten parallel erlaubt die jeweils nicht von jeder Hardware ideal unterstützt werden.


Die Kritik betraf damals vorallem das Fallenlassen der Umstellung von einer Zustandmaschine hin zu einem Objekt basiertem Modell. Das macht die Arbeit in Multi-Threading Anwednungen wohl unnötig umständlich.
Das Problem bleibt natürlich weiterhin aber da ich DX nicht beherrsche kann ich dazu keine Aussage treffen.

@Zulu5@recode.me

das Ding heißt Usability - kommt wohl von ability. Nix mit Billy.


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

Zulu5@recode.me schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Dann läuft dein XP ja mit 32bit nur, max. 2 GB Ram pro Anwendung, ohne DX11, ohne SSD Unterstützung, 25% langsameren Transpherraten mangels HD Caching, mit max. 300 Mbit statt 1 Gbit Netzwerkschrottprotokoll, mangelhafter Mulitcoreunterstützung und miesester Usebillity.
> 
> So jetzt stürz Dich auf usebillity! ...sonst müsstst womöglich noch zum anderen Stellung nehmen...


XP läuft auf vielen Computern noch viel schneller als Win 7. Deshalb lohnt es sich für viele nicht umzusteigen.
Außerdem erzählst du absoluten Blödsinn. 
Erstens gibts von XP auch eine 64 Bit Version, zweitens unterstützt selbst die 32 Bit Version mehr als nur die von dir propagierten 2GB Ram, drittens wird meine SSD super unterstützt, viertens funktioniert mein 1Gbit LAN komischerweise wirklich mit 1 Gbit, die Multicoreunterstützung ist auch nicht so viel schlechter (Multicorebenchmarks laufen bei mir auf XP sogar minimal schneller), die Usability ist nicht besonders viel anders, vorallem nicht wenn man Shortcuts verwendet.... du laberst also totalen Müll
Was hinzu kommt und weshalb ich immer noch Win XP benutzen "muss": Die Kompatibilität zu vieler meiner alten Programme/Spiele ist nicht vorhanden bei Vista/Win 7.
Der Sound meiner Audigy 2 ZS klingt in Spielen bei XP viieeeel besser, weil funktionierendes EAX vorhanden ist. Kommt mir jetzt bitte keiner mit Aalchemy, das ist kein Ersatz...


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (12. März 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> ...Was hinzu kommt und weshalb ich immer noch Win XP benutzen "muss": Die Kompatibilität zu vieler meiner alten Programme/Spiele ist nicht vorhanden bei Vista/Win 7...



Nur zu diesem Punkt habe ich da eine Frage an Dich...

Hast Du mal vesucht diese (ich nenn sie jetzt mal) Problem-Programme, per Win 7 im Kompatiblitäts Modus zu starten? So läßt sich Win 7 bis zu Win95 runterkastrieren...

Den Rest stelle ich nicht in Frage...


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Das hört sich im Phoronix-Forum ganz anders an. Man geht aufgrund der steigenden Marktmacht von Apple davon aus, dass Plattformunabhängigkeit wieder wichtiger wird - siehe Valves Ansatz mit der Source-engine Portierung auf OGL. In den USA gibts halts wirklich Leute die sich so ne komischen Macs kaufen und auch in Europa werdens immer mehr. Wenn sie weiterhin so am Ball bleiben, dann könnte es vielleicht doch noch was werden.
> Ich habe zwar D3D noch nie richtig genutzt aber seit OpenGL 3 ist es eigentlich sehr einfach damit zu hantieren. Das mit der Zertifizierung der Treiber wäre aber womöglich echt mal sinnvoll - wobei mittlerweile zwischen Windows und Linux OGL-Treibern kein allzugroßer Unterschied mehr besteht. Da werden wohl große Teile wiederverwendet.



Ein EA-Phenomic Mitarbeiter sagt das z.B., lies dir das mal durch, von ihm hab ichs, das die Plattformunabhängigkeit mehr ein Märchen/Propaganda ist.
Und da moderne Engines eh Multiapi sind, setzt man unter Windows besser gleich auf D3D, das funktioniert idR!


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Hast Du mal vesucht diese (ich nenn sie jetzt mal) Problem-Programme, per Win 7 im Kompatiblitäts Modus zu starten? So läßt sich Win 7 bis zu Win95 runterkastrieren...


Das war natürlich das erste was ich versucht habe, also:jap habe ich. Bei manchen hats dann geklappt (diese sind dann aber nicht mehr in der Kategorie "Problemprogramme") bei den meisten eigentlich nicht.
Und wie gesagt auch manche Spiele nicht - leider. Und die kann ich dann nichtmal Virtuell starten, weil sie 3D Support brauchen.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (12. März 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das war natürlich das erste was ich versucht habe, also:jap habe ich. Bei manchen hats dann geklappt (diese sind dann aber nicht mehr in der Kategorie "Problemprogramme") bei den meisten eigentlich nicht.
> Und wie gesagt auch manche Spiele nicht - leider. Und die kann ich dann nichtmal Virtuell starten, weil sie 3D Support brauchen.



Nur so aus Neugier...Welche Prog...bzw Spiele laufen nicht...Nicht das ich es bezweifel

Ich benutze zB Win 7 Pro x64...und ich zocke manchmal noch Doom1 / 2 (aber mit der original Doom95.exe doch ohne einen Kompatibitäts Modus)


----------



## Nasenbaer (12. März 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein EA-Phenomic Mitarbeiter sagt das z.B., lies dir das mal durch, von ihm hab ichs, das die Plattformunabhängigkeit mehr ein Märchen/Propaganda ist.
> Und da moderne Engines eh Multiapi sind, setzt man unter Windows besser gleich auf D3D, das funktioniert idR!


Das haben du und Exxtreme (auch ausm 3DC Forum) ja auch schon bemängelt - also dass es kein WHQL-Equivalent gibt. Das stimmt natürlich. Naja ich werds merken bei meiner Studienarbeit wie gravierend das Problem ist. 

@ikarus_can_fly

Anno 1602 Königsedition hab ich bspw. nicht zum Laufen bekommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2010)

Schau in dem Thread doch mal, was z.B. Coda gesagt hat.
Er sagte, dass streng genommen jeder Treiber eine eigene Plattform ist, mit eigenen Eigenschaften.


----------



## Nasenbaer (13. März 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau in dem Thread doch mal, was z.B. Coda gesagt hat.
> Er sagte, dass streng genommen jeder Treiber eine eigene Plattform ist, mit eigenen Eigenschaften.


Jojo ich hab das gelesen. 
Man glaubt sowas halt nur kaum wenn mans nicht selbst erlebt hat aber Bullshit werden sie schon nicht erzählen. Ist halt eigentlich nur ein Unding - denn der Sinn eines Standards ist das nunmal nicht. Aber ist ja mit Programmiersprachen ähnlich - jeder Compiler macht manche Sache anders als andere. Mein Prof für Theorie der Programmiersprachen hat mehrfach diese informalen Spezifikationen bemängelt gerade weil sie halt so uneindeutig sind.


----------



## Dragonix (13. März 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau in dem Thread doch mal, was z.B. Coda gesagt hat.
> Er sagte, dass streng genommen jeder Treiber eine eigene Plattform ist, mit eigenen Eigenschaften.



Das stimmt so aber nicht. Die Graka Treiber sind unter Windows/Linux sowohl bei Ati als auch bei nVidia zu über 90% identisch (Quelle: Phoronix), und die Unterschiede belaufen sich eigentlich blos auf solche Sachen wie Treiber <--> Kernel, .... Bei der OpenGL Implementation gibt's kaum Unterschiede.
Auch die Sourcen von OpenSource Crossplatform Engines enthalten kaum ifdefs für die unterschiedlichen Plattformen..
Btw.. Titel der zukünftig auch auf OpenGL setzen werden: Rage, Doom4.


----------



## Nasenbaer (13. März 2010)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber nicht. Die Graka Treiber sind unter Windows/Linux sowohl bei Ati als auch bei nVidia zu über 90% identisch (Quelle: Phoronix), und die Unterschiede belaufen sich eigentlich blos auf solche Sachen wie Treiber <--> Kernel, .... Bei der OpenGL Implementation gibt's kaum Unterschiede.
> Auch die Sourcen von OpenSource Crossplatform Engines enthalten kaum ifdefs für die unterschiedlichen Plattformen..
> Btw.. Titel der zukünftig auch auf OpenGL setzen werden: Rage, Doom4.


1. Es heißt ja nicht Catalyst Linux != Catalyst Windows, sondern vorallem nVidia OpenGL != ATI OpenGL. Und dann kommen ja noch die MacOS Implementationen hinzu bei denen ich nicht weiß wieviel Code identisch ist. 


2. Rage nutzt Direct3D für die Engine:*** Software to shun Linux, OpenGL with Rage - The Tech Report[/url] aber das hat John Carmack AFAIR klar gemacht nachdem OpenGL 3.0 die große Flop wurde. Doom4 nutzt glaub ich die gleiche Engine


----------



## Dragonix (13. März 2010)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> 1. Es heißt ja nicht Catalyst Linux != Catalyst Windows, sondern vorallem nVidia OpenGL != ATI OpenGL. Und dann kommen ja noch die MacOS Implementationen hinzu bei denen ich nicht weiß wieviel Code identisch ist.
> 
> 
> 2. Rage nutzt Direct3D für die Engine:*** Software to shun Linux, OpenGL with Rage - The Tech Report[/URL] aber das hat John Carmack AFAIR klar gemacht nachdem OpenGL 3.0 die große Flop wurde. Doom4 nutzt glaub ich die gleiche Engine



1. Interessant das dann gerade kleine Spiele ohne jemals auf einer anderen Karte getestet worden zu sein auf anderen Karten laufen... Auch find ich bei der Darkplaces Engine z.B. noch weniger Unterschiede für die einzelnen Karten/OpenGL Implementationen..
2. Es erscheint aber trotzdem für Linux. Also wird's wohl zumindest nen OpenGL Renderpfad bekommen. Da deine Quelle aber sagt, dass es keinen Linuxclient geben wird, zeigt nur eins: Die ist hoffnungslos veraltet. Es wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Linuxclient geben ( [Phoronix] Good News, id Tech 5 Is Likely Coming To Linux auch wenn ich von Phoronix wenig bis nichts halte (Gerüchteküche..), ein direktes Zitat werden selbst die wohl kaum falsch bringen).

Edit: Und mir ging's/geht's hier auch nicht darum hier groß rumzuflamen. Aber in dem Thread stehen einfach so viel Unwahrheiten, da konnt ich mich nicht zurückhalten (OpenGL ist NICHT unterlegen, ...). Ansonsten hat jede API ihre Vor-/Nachteile, und was man aus der API rausholt ist allein vom Programmierer abhängig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2010)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber nicht.


Doch, das stimmt.

Demirug ist sehr glaubwürdig, ScottmanDeath hat auch früher viel mit OpenGL gearbeitet.

Es gibt in dem Thread auch noch die Aussagen von einem AutoCAD Menschen.

Schau mal was Autocad zu OGL sagt, es ist schon ziemlich heftig, wenn ein Hersteller, der das ehemals verwendete auf der Website öffentlich sagt, das man OGL gedropt hat, wegen Stabilitäts und Qualitäsproblemen (sprich man weiß nie genau, was dabei rauskommt bzw wie sehr sich die Bilder unterscheiden, bei D3D weiß mans, das ist besser spezifiziert und wird auch überprüft).


Und dieses PDF ist auch äußerst heftig!

Da sagt ein Autocad Entwickler ganz klipp und klar, das D3D einfacher ist, denn wenn was nicht läuft, kann man sich sicher sein, selbst Mist gemacht zu haben, das ist bei OGL anders, wo ein Großteil der Ressourcen für Zertifizierungen von Treibern draufgehen - bei D3D ists auch egal, ob du eine Consumer oder Profi GraKa nutzt, was wiederum schlecht für nVidia ist, da sie dann die sau teuren Quadros nicht mehr verkaufen könnten...


----------



## Dragonix (13. März 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, das stimmt.
> 
> Demirug ist sehr glaubwürdig, ScottmanDeath hat auch früher viel mit OpenGL gearbeitet.
> 
> ...



Dann frag ich mich aber.. wieso gibts Hersteller die das Können? Ham dies einfach nur drauf oder können/wollen die anderen nicht? Nur weil ein paar Hersteller jetzt mal ihre Meinung geändert haben?


Ich will ja nicht sagen das Direct3D/X schlecht ist (was es ja auch nicht ist und ich auch nie gesagt habe), aber fakt ist, dass OpenGL nicht schlechter ist. Wie schon gesagt, jede API hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Blos weil du jetzt einige Entwickler genannt hast, die sagen das OpenGL auch wirklich schlecht ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass OpenGL schlecht ist. Ich kann dir z.B. auch Entwickler (Zitate) suchen, die sagen das Direct3D/X schlecht ist und OpenGL das Non-Plus-Ultra ist. Wer hat recht? KEINER! Jede API hat ihre Vor-/Nachteile. Ist einfach so. Jeder der das neutral betrachtet wird zu diesem Schluss kommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2010)

1. Schon mal dran gedacht, das die Produktzyklen bei professioneller Software wesentlich länger sind und es daher wesentlich länger dauert, bis man Innovationen umsetzen kann?

2. Was meinst mit 'warum gibts Hersteller, die das können"?!
Schon mal dran gedacht, das diese Probleme ALLE Hersteller die OGL Software anbieten, betrifft?
Und das nVidia ein Interesse an OpenGL Profisoftware hat?!
Denn wenns OGL Profisoftware nicht mehr gibt, gibts die Quadros nicht mehr.

3. Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss, das "OGL nicht schlechter ist", wo die Links, die ich dir gab, nur einen Gegenteiligen Schluss zulassen?!

4. Es ist auch 'interessant' zu sehen, dass es sehr viele Entwickler gibt, die OGL nicht mögen und deren Argumente sind weit schlüssiger als die der OGL Fans!
z.B. die Entwicklungs- /Testumgebung (gibts einen OGL Referenzrenderer?!)


----------



## Nasenbaer (13. März 2010)

Ich muss Stefan Payne da durchaus recht geben. Das Problem scheint größer als gedacht.
Andererseits verstehe ich denn nicht warum nVidia sich nicht für eine Zertifizierung einsetzt - zumal der President der Khronos Group der Vize President der Mobil-Sparte bei nVidia ist und im ARB sind sie ja auch. Naja und ATIs FireGL Sparte könnte ja auch dringends Aufschwung vertragen.

Und natürlich wirds Leute geben, die mit den Problemen von OpenGL umzugehen wissen. Es ist wohl günstiger fixes für manch Treiberfehlverhalten einzubauen als die ganze Engine auf D3D umzuschreiben - der Aufwand wäre enorm.


----------

